# Getting another new TM



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I ordered my new TM today after the last two I had the lower unit broke off and blew greasy water all over my boat. I am now getting a Minn Kota V2 with an internal transducer and Autopilot. Any of you guys heard anything about the autopilot on these?

Here is a pic


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you kidding me? 2nd one went too?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

Yea this last weekend we had a little wind on the lake so the water was rough and the same exact thing happened. I thought maybe it was mounted wrong or I was not putting it up right but per the instructions and the MG tech support it was right. Cabelas said they are seeing allot of them coming back.


----------

